# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  What's making you hungry/thirsty right now?

## IllusionOfHappiness

As above.

----------


## Member11

Pizza, need some :Ninja:

----------


## func

KFC, good fucken chicken.

----------


## SmileyFace

I'm more so thirsty at the moment. In fact, I'm dehydrated, so I'm chugging down lots of water at the moment.

----------


## GunnyHighway

I've been basically downing any form of edible liquid for the past few days. Seems that's the only thing that gets rid of this super persistent tickle in my throat. Not your normal thirst, but the thirst for not coughing up a lung.

----------


## Member11



----------


## Otherside

A banana sandwich, oddly.

----------


## Skippy

Green Tea ice cream. Lots of it.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Browsing Reddit and this popped up. It's been sooo long.

----------


## func

I fucken love this stuff

----------


## Skippy

> Browsing Reddit and this popped up. It's been sooo long.



Oh wow...I so want that!!

----------


## Koalafan

I want some chocolate milk thank you!!

----------


## Keddy

Red velvet cupcakes. I know they're sitting there on the counter but I am going to resist.
For now.

----------


## fetisha

most of the videos from tasty on youtube

----------


## Otherside

Cider.

Just some nice cider, straight from the tap. None of that fancy rubbish that contains that sickly sweet summer fruits flavour that just makes it taste like blackcurrant squash (although some flavours are nice). Just a nice, decent, dry cider. Like you get back home.

----------


## whisperingzombking

Alcohol

----------


## Otherside

Chips. 

Wondering if it will still be open when I get back home. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

